# Wild cichlids in the US?



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

I watched a TV program the other day about a guy who realesed a pair of snakehead fish into a local stream. They spwaned and have taken over a huge part of the river system. It's a big problem apparently.

That got me thinking... I wonder if any irresposable cichlid keeped has ever let any breeding fish free in a U.S. river system? I'm not condoning this at all, I just think it's kind of interesting. I couldn't imagine going fishing and reeling in a 6" convict or somthing.

It's not uncommon to see flocks of "wild" parrots flying around where I live in california. Obviously thy're not native. They had to be released by an owner or escaped from a zoo.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

It has been a problem in some southern states like florida, but most of US waters are too cold for cichlids. I think peacock bass are being introduced in some areas as a sport fish.


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Peacock bass and snake heads are in the canal systems in Florida. In fact the show river monsters just did a show on snake heads on Monday.


----------



## Seanboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Do a search for Barney Springs in Idaho


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i have heard there is lakes that are near some of the florida fish farms that are filled with cichlids from flooded ponds and the inhabitants geting into these lakes..I think it would be real neat if i was rod in hand and reeling in a 14" frontosa..lol


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/dont_release.html

This website has some good info about this problem in Florida if you feel like reading it. I know Oscars have been a problem in southern Florida. I think I've even seen some Youtube videos of kids catching Oscars in S. Florida


----------



## MalawiTopTeam (Feb 11, 2010)

shaguars7 said:


> i have heard there is lakes that are near some of the florida fish farms that are filled with cichlids from flooded ponds and the inhabitants geting into these lakes..I think it would be real neat if i was rod in hand and reeling in a 14" frontosa..lol


This is very true. There is a guy on several forums that posts pics of his dipnetting adventures in Florida , pulling out everything from Red Devils to Jewel cichlids. I believe his screen name is trojan nemo. Alot of the fish were washed into the waterways during the hurricanes , now they've taken up residence there.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

There are a few reasons cichids don't do well in American waters.
One, as stated earlier, is temperature.
Most bodies of water are not warm enough year round but some are which is why it could happen.
Also, cichlids aren't that big or aggressive compared to the majority of native fish.
Around here a blue gill would devour any cichlid that could fit into its mouth.
Let alone a steel head or perch.
Who knows what we would find in the waters in some places, how the native fishes are still alive is astonishing. :roll:

A few years ago someone caught a "piranha" in a river just outside of Cleveland,Ohio.
It wasn't a piranha, it was actually a red bellied pacu that someone likely dumped into the river because it was getting too big or already was too big for their tank.
At almost 2 feet long I am guessing that not many other fishes could hold it down.
Plus, it wouldn't have made it beyond Halloween. :lol:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I know that snakeheads have lived year around in the Phildelphia, PA area. It gets cold up here. I don't know what these fish do to survive during the winter months. Bottom line it is irresponsible. You can always take the fish back to an aquarium store. There is usually one in your area. Or call the zoo.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*smitty* - They are probably northern snakeheads ... phily wouldn't seem cold to a fish native to Siberia.


----------

